# couple for the sports fans



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Couple of pics of some recent builds- 

first up a build for a Washington Wizards fan.
This is a WRI fusion blank.































Next is a plugging rod- this one is a H.S. graduation present for my daughter- she is set to attend Virginia Tech this fall.





















Ok the last one is not sports related- it is a WRI 1143 I built for myself- the butt wrap is a reverse chevron done in a "flame" shade.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very very nice!!!!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Super nice Mark, as always!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They look great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

Go Hokies!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome and go Hokies!


----------

